# Poljot Gagarin Shturmanskie.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I got this today. A Poljot Shturmanskie Gagarin reproduction from my friend Alex.

It has a 17 jeweled manual movement in a 35mm case that look like Stainless Steel rather than chrome.

I love the simple, unclutered dial. It looks military without usual white on black style.

My mind is drawn to straps again..............................









Thanks Alex.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I like that a lot







 Are the numerals luminous?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I knew I should have bought that.









Really nice watch.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No problem Stan









There is no lume on the watch at all.There are 3 versions of this watch and this is the non luminous one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon it's very workman like.

And cool.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> My mind is drawn to straps again..............................


 Wasn't Gagarin's original Shturmanskie on a bund strap







that would be seriously cool


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A bund, now that's an idea.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have a genuine Bund I was going to send you Stan,worn,but good nick,you want it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

You've spoiled me enough already, thank you.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ok,but if you change your mind


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Alex.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here you are Stan a free translation of "The First Moscow Watch Factory"









Первый московский часовой завод

or if you prefer

1-ый московский часовой завод

On the Poljot web site Gagarin's original Shturmanskie has a plain tan leather strap on it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks John,

Have you got the url for the picture of Gagarin's watch please?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here you are Stan

Poljot in Space


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks John,

I'm on my way.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is Gagarin's original watch. Picture is poor, and let me give credit to the owner who ever it is.

I'm glad they still have the original.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool,repo not too far off,only hands really


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry,

That last one was a repro. Bloody liars.









This is the "real" one.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Think I like the repo hands better


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the repro too.











We are now hounoured to have a picture of the real Gagarin watch on our site.

How cool is that?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Been wearing mine since I got back from work.









It's a shame I don't have the courage and skill of the owner of the original.

Great man, shame the cold war got in the way.

A hero is a hero, where ever he/she comes from.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Updated my site to include the watch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ta John,

Shame Yuri Gagarin was killed in a " 'plane crash".


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Yuri Gargain's watch was a RODINA and sold some time back for about 28,000 US$

I hope to have posted a picture of it here but then again


















I found this whilst searching on Google some time back I find it all very confusing with the claim about Shstrumanskie's etc. Maybe it's just publicity hike.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think you're right about the publicity hike Frank.

As far as I'm concerned the Rodina is the one he took into space.

He may have worn the other but it's the one you picture that counts. I wonder why Poljot don't make a repro of that







. They still own the Rodina name don't they







? Maybe the case is more expensive to produce but I have one or two I could send them







.

Its more attractive IMO.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

So he didn't wear a Shturmanskie then? This is very confusing.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I think the thing is it's nothing special to look at compared to the deisgns of today. I doubt they'd sell that many, I'd probably buy one because of who he was but how many others would. It a material world, driven by the need to make money unfortunately.

Having said that I think these Strumanskie's look really good and there's loads of different designs out there.

Frank


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Stan

Your confused !

What about those of us who know nowt about watches









Frank


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon Poljot is leg pulling then. I'll have to do some googling on Rodina now.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

The truth is out there.









Now where'v I heard that before


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I always thought that his original watch was at the museum in Star City


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> So he didn't wear a Shturmanskie then? This is very confusing.


 Its all about which watch he took into space Stan. The Rodina which Frank kindly pictured has been sold at auction as his "space watch."

The Poljot site IMPLIES it was the Shturmanskie which conveniently fits better with their marketing.

Lost in the fog of time is the truth.

It doesn't really matter to me but It may to somebody.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

FrankC said:


> I think the thing is it's nothing special to look at compared to the deisgns of today. I doubt they'd sell that many, I'd probably buy one because of who he was but how many others would. It a material world, driven by the need to make money unfortunately.
> 
> Having said that I think these Strumanskie's look really good and there's loads of different designs out there.
> 
> Frank


 Would it be economic if I bought TEN of the buggers







.

You're right about the 'manskies though.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

Who cares any road. It IS a nice looking watch.









I'm going to google anyway.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Yep,
> 
> Who cares any road. It IS a nice looking watch.
> 
> ...


 I've been googling all morning. I've heard it can make you blind














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Too late.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I bought a Gargarin commemorative watch from Roy some time back. Bought it for the looks and the dedication written around the case. I love it.

I'm off for a day gardening now the Wx is far too good to be stuck indoors.

As far as the Rdina is concerned I was under the impression that it was privately owned, a search on WWW. should unciover it's wereabouts I'm sure.

Catch you all later tonight when the sun's gone down, the gardening is done and the fish have stopped bitting.

Oh! I forgot to mention, my garden backs onto a canal, well stocked with fish, the largest ones being 6 carp which weight about 10lbs + each. Never caught one so far but if I do you'll hear about it.









Have a nice day









Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> It doesn't really matter to me but It may to somebody.


 Especially the poor sod that paid $28,000 for the Rodina in the mid-nineties







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

FrankC said:


> Oh! I forgot to mention, my garden backs onto a canal, well stocked with fish, the largest ones being 6 carp which weight about 10lbs + each. Never caught one so far but if I do you'll hear about it.


 I'm glad I don't live next to a canal







. The temptation to chuck myself in would be too great







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

All references to the Rodina seem to point to Howard Webb who's web site is no longer on line.

Also a small image I found of the movement of the Rodina seems to indicate that it is an automatic







would that be a likely candidate for space?

















Also found a comment that "Shturmanskie" was only added after his flight and that the original watch had the design with the red star and wings and 1-MWF but not Shturmanskie.

If the 1-MWF Rodina was the first watch why didnt Poljot produce it as a commemoration? ... it would still have sold IMO

I still believe that the orginal watch is at Star City .... I mean to go one day I will let you know


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> I still believe that the orginal watch is at Star City .... I mean to go one day I will let you know


 Don't forget to check for space dust John







.

I've got the Sotheby's space memorabilia catalogue somewhere but can't find it







. I fear its been tidied into oblivion







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Also a small image I found of the movement of the Rodina seems to indicate that it is an automatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if you've hit the nail on the head there John. The first Moscow watch factory only seemed to produce this auto movement for a comparatively short time.

Hard to say why 'cos it's reliable enough.

They would have to use ETA to repro the Rodina I presume.


----------

